# Who Has a YouTube??



## Scautty (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not too sure if this was already a thread. I didn't see it, but it surprised me no one had already brought this up...

Well, I just wanted to make more friends on YouTube, definitely the ones from here.  I'm not the most POPULAR of channels, but it's still fun to post my stuff like I am.  Check me out: www.youtube.com/user/TheNepEcChannel. I have just a bunch of different stuff right now... Some of my music, vlogs with my friends, video productions, etc. So yeah. Take a look? :3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 17, 2009)

i can has youtube pls


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/user/RTDArtist 
Mostly progress on a project and some videos about my trip to AC.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/WolvenZhael

I'm an attention whore, enjoy it.


----------



## Remy (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/CamuisButterfly

I post stupid videos usually because I got tagged. I mostly use it to fave videos and shizzy.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Morroke

And such. Just WoW videos and stuff.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/cm2dude


----------



## Scautty (Sep 17, 2009)

@Everyone - Oh lookie there, you have a friend request.  Now you HAVE to get to know me... OR ELSE!! >D Haha

@WolvenZhael - Haha, it's all good. I am just the same.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, I have a youtube account.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 17, 2009)

@Scautty I have added you so i hope to get to know you as well.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Added you for my own safety


----------



## Scautty (Sep 18, 2009)

@pheonix - Oh...Okay. Cool. xD

@RTDragon - Hooray! :3

@WolvenZhael - Good... gooood.... *evil laugh*
I like your vids, like the improv guitar solo. Sounded pretty sweet!


----------



## Barak (Sep 18, 2009)

BarakLeSeul is my active Account ^^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 18, 2009)

www.youtube.com/PantherCaruso


----------



## alaskawolf (Sep 18, 2009)

i have a few accounts

http://www.youtube.com/user/siamiam
mostly random stuff

http://www.youtube.com/user/thealaskawolf

http://www.youtube.com/user/myinternetstuff


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/JEAN396

HURR HURR HURR


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is my personal one, http://www.youtube.com/user/YKnossos
But it's for talking about the fandom and stuffs.

Then there is the shared one related to suits: http://www.youtube.com/user/2furs1account


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 23, 2009)

I have one as well, although there's not a terrible amount on it. http://www.youtube.com/user/krazyjApAn/


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 23, 2009)

www.youtube.com/runandcoke
Don't have my own vids though


----------



## Willis Ax (Sep 26, 2009)

I has a youtube. AxEHeaD80085.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2009)

This is mine. No uploads, no webcam. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/KitOnVideo


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 26, 2009)

I do, though no uploads.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 26, 2009)

Scautty said:


> @pheonix - Oh...Okay. Cool. xD
> 
> @RTDragon - Hooray! :3
> 
> ...


Thanks :3


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 26, 2009)

moonwillowwolf if you want to add me.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrLordWaffles

I am doing a Let's play... lmao


----------



## Scautty (Sep 26, 2009)

If anyone wants to add me that would be sweet - There's a lot of you to add.  But I shall do my part by uploading a bunch of fun vids.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Sep 26, 2009)

I has a few too.

youtube.com/sanjosefurry
-My furry account.. mostly FC 09 stuff

youtube.com/wawawtf 
- Basically I used this to get cretiques for musicals performances. 

youtube.com / thisi sgabe (without spaces)
-Non-furry account.. 100+ vids


----------



## freddy the panda (Sep 28, 2009)

I have one youtube.com/1984jms :3


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 28, 2009)

I have one  YouTube


----------



## Laski (Sep 29, 2009)

My channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/laski666


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

Good video... It was amusing to look)
_______________
[FONT=&quot]movie downloads[/FONT]


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 26, 2009)

I do slideshows for the artists on FA and dA: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/1Pikuna


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

My username is the same as my Youtube name.

I don't have many videos up; just a couple of my fursuits, video from an airplane, and me being silly and running on all fours.


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ShallowFry Enjoy. there's no videos at the moment, since YouTube made me take down all my bass covers in light of the recent copyright sensitivity and I ain't got round to making some more yet. T.T


----------



## cetol (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/CetolProductions

Stalk me :3
Haven't done much on it yet, plan to in the future though.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 31, 2009)

i do, karatechopkitten.
i usualy put little dumb things on there


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

this is my you tube is you want here is my you tube add me all 
http://www.youtube.com/user/EMOgab1


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm a sad AMV maker.  http://www.youtube.com/user/Keitafox


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 31, 2009)

I do. http://www.youtube.com/user/kyusama347


----------



## DarckArchon (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/CaCSouthPark#p/f/5/X-KlzfV8_DI

Me too, i just rate, comment and fave generally


----------



## xcliber (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/xcliber

An AMV or 2 and some custom songs I was working on for GH3. Nothing furry though.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/redrunner14666


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry guys but this my new you tube 

http://www.youtube.com/user/NeighboursFriends


----------



## sakket (Nov 2, 2009)

mememememe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnMmO7E73bY

i make pseudo-animated paper-puppet videos!


----------



## Potato Zombie (Nov 2, 2009)

youtube rocks.

http://www.youtube.com/user/iFurryTV


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/watchfulstorm#p/f/56/5JXSz2aNefA

Have only hade two videos, and the good one got taken down for some reason. All that's left is a crappy tag vid, but I'd be interested in getting some more friends on there.


----------

